# CarnEvil Party



## Hallowscream queen (Sep 8, 2017)

We select a different theme for our party every year and this year have gone with scary carnival/circus. Would love any ideas for decor, etc and suggestions on how to create props and decor as well.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Great theme! endless props... and some great threads on here you can look through 






































these are just a ew from my party 
I have an album in my profile as well


----------



## Hallowscream queen (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks these are great pictures!


----------



## Gorath (Sep 22, 2016)

Are you familiar with the HBO series Carnivale? It only lasted two seasons but was wonderfully dark. If you want to do something a little different for your event with a traveling circus / depression era bent I recommend checking that out.


----------



## Hallowscream queen (Sep 8, 2017)

You totally read my mind. One of my favorite shows of all time and along the lines of what I was thinking of incooperating. I just ordered prints of actual early 1900's traveling circus freaks, lobster boy, bearded ladies etc. and plan to frame them all and create an entire wall of these. Thanks so much and any other ideas are very welcome!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

You definitely should do a search on here for "carnival" and "circus" and "carnevil" because there are TONS of amazing prop/party ideas. 

Here is an insanely long but super thread regarding circus/carnival:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...recipes/115766-cirque-du-carnevil-2012-a.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-and-recipes/127499-carnevil-2013-a.html

Keep in mind that anyone that linked their photos from Photobucket may not have their images displayed any more due to their policy change (they want $$ to allow anyone to use their site).  But hopefully there's going to be enough in those to give you some great leads. 


I did carnival a few years ago and plan on doing it again this year. I am not mechanically inclined so my stuff is all workarounds, crazy creation kludges and using cheap materials like cardboard... I LOVE sourcing building materials for free off of Craigslist (lots of wood/pallets, old toys, weird stuff that other folks are throwing out otherwise), so I'll leave a few of my threads here too for giggles. 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...-theme-scarousel-mechanically-challenged.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/144466-lucky-13-carnival-2015-a.html


Rania is a professional event designer and a brilliant haunter and she did a spectacular event called "The Night Circus" she posted a bit about on Halloween Forum, but check out her blog because it is FABULOUS. http://www.stopandeattheroses.com/
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/137836-more-night-circus-props.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/137017-night-circus-ticket-booth.html
http://www.thehauntedgarden.com/

Rania's ticket booth above is based off of the incredibly talented (and generous) KeithCorcoran, another Halloween Forum member. He made the plans for a beautiful ticket booth that breaks down flat and then posted the plans for anyone to use... he makes his plans available for most of his large props, or minimum provides some very easy to follow photos/instructions.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...creepy-ticket-booth-old-shipping-pallets.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/117640-2012-creepy-carnival-clown-entrance-facade.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...m-carnival-banners-your-viewing-pleasure.html


Check out places like At Home (used to be Garden Ridge, but they changed their name) for some decent circus/carnival stuff this year (they have some great skeletons - a Siamese Twin and mermaid - both around 2 foot tall for cheap) and lots of signs/clown stuff. Also check out OrientalTrading.com (it's a very well known site around these parts for trinkets and decor) for their circus/Halloween stuff. I got some great sideshow posters that can be uses as photobooth props, lots of decor). And don't forget the dollar stores for basics like plastic tablecloths (red and white stripes are easy and cheap).


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

we did carn-evil last year and rehashing this year do to a lack of time to do a new theme. Some photo's of last year's event in my albums. http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ce-albums-nightmare-at-preston-lord-loki.html

We were lucky enough to know someone who was closing up his pro haunt and he sold us his Elephant butts and one circus wagon cheap. Quickly did 2 more using free craigslisted shipping crates and the sides of a free baby crib for bars. Using free paint to finish them off. The sideshow banners we used a cheap harbor freight air brush to paint some downloaded imagines projected onto harbor freight drop cloths. Our game tent included a Dollar Tree pool noodle toss at the mummy head, Clown faced cro-golf... a mash up of croquet and putt putt golf. Basically a long narrow piece of plywood painted close faces on both sides cut holes where the mouth should be. Got a bunch of mallets for a buck at a garage sale paints a few wiffle balls and there you got knock the wiffle ball into the clown's mouth. lastly poo toss... tossing fake poo into a bucket with a toilet seat glued to it. We also made some fun house mirrors using those cheap door mirror everyone has for back to school. Made a frame to attache them to with either a convex or concave curve on the sides. The distortion was subtle but there. Only had one crack some on us. We just used clear packing tape over the cracks to keep it in one piece then scraped off some the mirroring from the back, mod podged creepy clowns onto the back peeking through the mirror. 

Had a large table of oddites, 3 head doll, oversized frog, fiji mermaid, dead man's hand skelly fairy just to name a few. Printed out lots of creep clown pictures to hang all over and some classic "freaks" too. 

Lastly we had a friend play Madam Fate and she told fortunes of course. She was a real hit and she loved it.


----------



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

I did carnevil last year... thanks to lots of inspiration from this amazing forum! 
Here's a few pics....


----------



## Hallowscream queen (Sep 8, 2017)

Wow so much great info here! Thanks!


----------



## Hallowscream queen (Sep 8, 2017)

Amazing!! Love all of these, thanks for the great inspiration!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

I made over these posters from OT this weekend 





















I'm doing a Circus theme this year


----------



## Hallowscream queen (Sep 8, 2017)

Ahhhh these are amazing! Are you going to create an actual crab man, etc? I would love to but am having a mental block on how to create the crab claws, etc. doesn't help that I am not very artistic. Crafty yes, but cannot draw to save my life. 

I have a lot of pictures from early 1900's traveling carnivals as well as posters that I printed and plan to frame and create a wall of to up the creepy factor and pay homage to the inspiration. Would love ideas on how to create actual oddities and freaks without necessarily using live people.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

We had Lobster boy at the Carnevil party. my mom actually sewed his claws and feet








I had an oddities display. 

I had a 3 headed turtle, a 2 headed chicken, shrunken heads, cow teeth - that I said were Big Foot teeth, a face in a jar, a doll with 3 arms?


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

You can use those things that grow in water in jars. easy
if you take a highlighter apart you can use the ink stuff to make your water glow 

I also made a Siamese twin baby joined at the head


----------

